# hdmi to dvi external monitor



## alasalius (May 11, 2011)

Hello folks! I am new to the forums and have a problem. I have an HP laptop running Windows 7 sp1. I am trying to use an external monitor(HP s2331) using the HDMI connector on the laptop. The Monitor is only DVI or VGA so i bought a converter to change the HDMI cable into DVI. The way I am connecting it is: HDMI cable plugged directly into laptop HDMI connector, converter plugged into other end of cable and then plugged into monitor. The problem I am having is this, Windows recognizes the monitor right down to the model number but the monitor will not turn on, it just stays in standby mode. When I turn the monitor off then back on it automatically checks for signals on bothe the VGA and DVI connectors and dosent find any. Am I doing something wrong or will this setup just not work? 3 hours searching google hasn't netted me anything relevant. Thx in advance


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello alasalius and welcome to TSF.

I am assuming you have a female HDMI to male DVI adapter. HDMI and DVI should be fully compatible, but the adapters are usually one way. In other words, the adapter you have is to convert DVI output to HDMI output not input. I have seen this issue in the past, and although it seems it should work, it doesn't always.

First thing you should do is verify the working condidion of the display. It could be as simple as the monitor is broken.

Second thing to do is to check for an input select option. Some monitors require you manually switch between inputs.

Third thing to do, if the issue is not resolved, is purchase an HDMI male to DVI female adapter. This would connect to the notebook and a DVI-D cable will run from the computer to the monitor instead of an HDMI cable.


----------



## alasalius (May 11, 2011)

Thx gavinzach for the reply! I actually have a male(plugs into connector on laptop) hdmi cable and a female(other end of hdmi cable gets plugged into) dvi adapter which then plugs into the monitors dvi connector. I am assuming by what you wrote that this config would be backwards to what I am looking for. I also assume by what you wrote that in order for it to work the way i wanted i would have to have a dvi cable from the monitor that would plug into an adapter that would then plug into the laptops hdmi connector? i guess i'm gonna have to get a different adapter. the monitor works fine on my desktop and aslo works fine if i use a vga cable, which I just went out and bought. Also the monitor automatically checks for input.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. As long as the monitor is known to work and the input selection is correct, you should get a picture. 

The way you describe it is the way I figured. The adapter is on the monitor instead of the computer. You need a HDMI to DVI-D adapter, what you have is a DVI-D to HDMI adapter.


----------



## alasalius (May 11, 2011)

Thx again! So all i should have to do is get the right adapter, cool. Right now I do have the monitor up and running with a VGA cable with full 1920x1080 res, how will I benefit by going with HDMI instead? Videos play smoother?

Thx again for your help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You have both HDMI and VGA on your notebook??? It won't make much of a difference at all. VGA sends an analog signal while HDMI and DVI-D are digital. The picture from the digital could be a little sharper, and won't require some adjustments, but if you are happy with the picture, I wouldn't worry about it, just keep using the VGA.

Videos will play no smoother, nor will you get higher framerates. It all has to do with picture quality.


----------

